# Valspar Ultra?



## Mace (Nov 16, 2017)

Im doing a commercial job. Customer said he didn't care what paint I use but he wants the same colors. The paint currently on the walls is Valspar Ultra with a mate/flat finish. 

I have never used any Valspar products at all. I would like to use it since the color would be spot on but I do want to make sure I put a quality paint on his walls.

Is Valspar Ultra a good paint?
I usually use SW Duration. How does it compare to duration?


Thank you.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Mace said:


> Im doing a commercial job. Customer said he didn't care what paint I use but he wants the same colors. The paint currently on the walls is Valspar Ultra with a mate/flat finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like you'd be able to make more in profit by using exactly what's on there now. And its commercial. Any mid- high dollar paint is overkill unless there are circumstances that we just dont know about....multiple coats being one of them. A higher quality paint would (should) pay for itself in that scenerio....it sounds like it could be a "one and done" though in the valspar product line (which I wonder of it still exists due to the SW buyout...?) 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Valspar is a mess right now after the SW takeover. I used to have a fairly good handle on what paints that were good in the Valspar lineup, but, I couldn't tell you now. The Signature line was decent enough........not great, but not horrible either. They have paint that is a notch or two below Duration-like quality.......Reserve?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Sherwin MAY have the valspar colors available. As long as you're painting corner to corner it should be fine either way. I wouldnt worry too much about the quality of paint on a commercial job. They dont care, so why should you?


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I don’t do a lot of commercial but they very much care about both the quality of the paint and the work. I don’t understand the “it’s just commercial” bit. Maybe because I’m doing small businesses. Dentists and doctors offices, etc. 

I use Scuff X matte exclusively now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's some reviews gleaned from the Valspar website:

https://www.valsparpaint.com/en/fin...int/valspar-ultra-interior.html#BVRRContainer


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Valspar optimus is good. I wouldn't say it was cheap, though.

I've used it in my own home...one of those "lazy" sundays when you get the bug to do something and regular suppliers are either closed or far away.

I used optimus semi gloss with white tint on trim on one of my properties and it covered better than anything else I've used recently.

I dont know where the ultra is in their product line. If it is the optimus renamed, I'd say you are good to go. If not, who knows?

It smoked pro classic on coverage, but not nearly the leveling. Perfect for what I needed at the time.

Probably going the way of pratt and Lambert and California paints


----------



## LowesOfficial (Apr 6, 2018)

Gymschu said:


> ...They have paint that is a notch or two below Duration-like quality.......Reserve?


They don't make it easy. Valspar Reserve is now packaged as HGTV Infinity. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

LowesOfficial said:


> They don't make it easy. Valspar Reserve is now packaged as HGTV Infinity. :icon_rolleyes:


AKA 200? Or SP?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SW/Valspar is in the middle of a huge sku reduction program, so who knows what paint is what anymore. It could all be Promar200! They'll find the cheapest paint they can make to fit every slot in the line-up just like they always do when they buy out a company. From what i understand manufacturing at the Valspar plants is much less expensive than some of the extremely out dated SW plants. They are much more efficient, so we'll probably start seeing quite a few "SW" products being made by the "Valspar" plants in the next few years. (oh i don't know if i can keep my secret much longer! It's going to be epic when it happens!)


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Mace said:


> Im doing a commercial job. Customer said he didn't care what paint I use but he wants the same colors. The paint currently on the walls is Valspar Ultra with a mate/flat finish.
> 
> I have never used any Valspar products at all. I would like to use it since the color would be spot on but I do want to make sure I put a quality paint on his walls.
> 
> ...


Duration is better. More solids but have you considered using Ben Moore Scuf X. It blows the doors off the other two.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sherwin Williams lost there top dog Chemist years ago to Valspar.Guess there's alot of truth with the saying " if you can't beat them join them."


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Sherwin Williams lost there top dog Chemist years ago to Valspar.Guess there's alot of truth with the saying " if you can't beat them join them."


And, now that SW owns Valspar, I guess the Chemist has come full circle.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

I would stick with what you know. Your professional paint store(NOT Home Depot or Lowes) should be able to match the color. Their lives depend on that. However the sheen may be off a little. If the customer is not fussy on the sheen I'd stick with what you know and test the Valspar on a smaller (one room) project.

Btw: How has the current paint on the walls now held up?


----------

